# مبرمجة Atmel 89 programmer(c51,c52,s52,c20 & more) ــــــ ارجو التثبيت



## ahmedamer777 (5 يونيو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

* كثير منا كان يبحث عن مبرمجة للميكروكنترولر 8051*
* واخير وجدت مبرمجه تعمل .*
* الموضوع منقول من منتدي الشركه المصنعه*





​

*Features*




Supports major Atmel 89 series devices
Auto Identify connected hardware and devices
Error checking and verification in-built
Lock of programs in chip supported to prevent program copying
20 and 40 pin ZIF socket on-board
Auto Erase before writing and Auto Verify after writing
Informative status bar and access to latest programmed file
Simple and Easy to use
Works on 57600 speed

*التصميم والدائره المطبوعه *
*

*

*رابط برنامج التشغيل*
*

*

*
ارجو منكم الدعاء فقط *...​
​


----------



## ماهر قادر (7 يونيو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## ahmedamer777 (10 يونيو 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## الياس عبد النور (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم ولو تفيدنا هل هي مجربة ام لا من قبلكم


----------



## ahmedamer777 (11 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكريم الياس
المبرمجه لم انفذها حتي الان لاني في فترة امتحانات ولاكن سؤالك هل تعمل ام لا
فقد كتبت هذه المشاركه في منتدي اخر واكد لي احد الاعضاء انه قد نفذها وانها تعمل بكفائه
علما بأن نفس المبرمجه ولاكن من دون max232 تباع بدون وصلات ب 150 جنيه مصري


----------



## فوزي جواد (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا..................


----------



## ahmedamer777 (11 يونيو 2011)

الله يعافيك اخي الكريم


----------



## samire (16 أغسطس 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان على ماطرحته حتى وان كنت انا في بداية المشوار سياتي يوم وانتفع بها لنفسي ومع غيري وبالمناسبة يااخ احمد انا مبتدا جديد وسؤالي من فضلك هو هل هذه المبرمجة تعمل على ماكنة cnc ذات ثلاث محاور ام اربع محاور ولا تضحك علي ان كنت غلطان لاني لا اعرف عن هذه المكائن غير الاسماء يمكن توضحلي وهل استطيع صنعها عند اصحاب الاختصاص ابعتلي رسالة واعذرني عن الازعاج انا في الانتضار الله يجازيك ويحفضلك والديك ويتقبل صيامكم وقيامكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ahmedamer777 (9 فبراير 2012)

الينكات الجديده .
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nb9zyjq1913jj2f
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8g7iaaid8kqe23m


----------



## بلال (28 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## vandam_33 (8 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## vandam_33 (8 يونيو 2013)

اين الرابط اخ احمد ارجو مراجعة الرابط من فضلك


----------



## Eng.mostafa.hamed (16 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------

